# Delivery pressure



## Bob S

Sales guy just texted me saying that If I want a Model Y in May I need to order now and will probably get it in March or April. He says the Fremont factory focuses, what ever that means, on US deliveries during March, June, September and December. Is this your exprience or just sales pressure?


----------



## Bigriver

A little bit of hyperbole and a little bit of truth. Indeed they do focus on US deliveries in those 4 months as that is when Tesla is pushing to get as many deliveries in before the fiscal quarter ends. There can also be some lag times of no deliveries for a certain region as most of the cars go to another region. If you have a very specific need date in May for the car, that could be hard to precisely hit.


----------



## Achooo

I was told the same when I wanted delivery in November. They asked me to take delivery in September, or I would have to wait until December. I waited until December.


----------



## garsh

Bob S said:


> He says the Fremont factory focuses, what ever that means, on US deliveries during March, June, September and December. Is this your experience or just sales pressure?


So, that is VERY true for the Model 3. Earlier in the quarter, they produce cars to be shipped overseas so that they can be sold before the end of the quarter. So that leaves only cars to be made at the end of a quarter to be sold in North America.

But that should NOT apply to the Model Y. Model Ys produced in California are only sold in North America. Model Ys produced in China are only sold in Asia. The Model Y won't be sold in Europe until the Berlin factory is up and running.

So the sales critter was probably basing his statement on past Tesla behavior without understanding that the Model Y is different.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...-the-knowledge-of-tesla-representatives.7344/


----------



## Ed Woodrick

I don't think that it is necessarily a hard-sell tactic, just a bit of reality. If you want something specific, order it and it may be available near immediate, it may not. If it isn't, then it can take time for the factory to build it. They don't build all cars continuously, the build certain types, certain colors on certain weeks. Dependent on the luck of the draw, you may get lucky or you may get impatient.


----------

